# Friday smoke with the wife . . .



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Smoking an aged Oba Oba thanks to Ron aka Shuckins and the wife smoking a CAO Karmasutra. Cigar isnt bad, i saw a lot of people doggin this thing, but im sure the aging turned it a bit. Nice mellow friday night smoke. Tunned on me few times but nothing a small flathead screwdriver didnt fix. Still waiting on my Boom tool, should be getting it by end of next week i believe.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Mmm, looks delicious! Count yourself lucky you have a lady that will partake in your hobby with you!!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Yea, she loves to hang outside with me n smoke on a flavored stogie. She really loves the Java Mint, as do i. I dont usually smoke flavored infused but that Java Mint is fantastic.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

^ consider yourself lucky, my fiance won't come near me while I'm smoking. smoking gets me some alone time lol


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

l330n said:


> Yea, she loves to hang outside with me n smoke on a flavored stogie. She really loves the Java Mint, as do i. I dont usually smoke flavored infused but that Java Mint is fantastic.


Wait a tick...................Java MINT!?!?!!?!?!?!!!!???? I don't like any other flavored cigars, other than Drew's Java, and they made a MINT!?!? Damn! Now I'm on a quest!!!!


----------



## Todd Peddle (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool to see your wife enjoys a cigar.
My wife is alergic to smoke so I have to be thoughtful of that each time I have a cigar. Usually outside or in the shed. I have a good buddy who enjoys a cigar so that is usually my cigar smoking bud.
Cheers.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Love the ash tray! They are my favorite Pepin blend. Do you smoke them?


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice, looks like some good sticks, which always leads to a good time ...:humble:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Came from Shuckins of couse it's good.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks nice, i generally smoke around the wife and she sometimes like the smoke but sometimes hates it. Ive always wondered if it would be nice to have her smoke with me, but also think it wouldnt be good to spend 2 times as much $ on cigars. Not to mention the fact shed go and get all the good smokes when i wasnt around.

Howd you like the oba oba? thinking about buying some really soon.


----------

